# Anesthesia OB



## cmacpc (May 21, 2013)

Attending did epidural placement for External Cephalic Version for Breech presentation 01958 but procedure failed can I still code this with the C/S 01968?  I have never run into this before???

TIA


----------



## bwolfe1 (May 21, 2013)

Make sure that there is documentation that the version failed and procedure converted to a C-section delivery. Code for the C-section delivery only - 01961.


----------



## cmacpc (May 24, 2013)

Why would I not be able to code for the epidural if not the 01958 then the 01967?


----------

